# jon boat



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

Do the benchseats in a jon boat have any structural value? Is s it ok to cut holes in them to make compartments?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen ppl cut the tops off and just make a new top.. Might be a good idea to put a brace in the center just incase...


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I have recently purchased my jon boat, and the same question was asked by me to serveral people in the marine industry. And even the place I bought mine from told me "No!" don't cut into them, they are filled with floatation material and that is for the integrity of the vessel. I was told that putting small holes in them for mounting seats, etc..., would not be a problem, just use silicone if there is excess in your hole. Hope that helped!


----------

